# skeeter pee naturally



## Sirs (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok was wondering if skeeter pee can be done without the chemicals seeing I like to use natural yeast and all, was just wondering I know I might need to keep adding simple syrup till it yeast killed out from to much alcohol but that would be fine.
Eddie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 23, 2010)

Sirs said:


> Ok was wondering if skeeter pee can be done without the chemicals seeing I like to use natural yeast and all, was just wondering I know I might need to keep adding simple syrup till it yeast killed out from to much alcohol but that would be fine.
> Eddie



I'm sure you could boil your water to kill bacteria then add your yeast. It won't last long age wise but who can keep skeeter pee around anyway.

Give it a try. Without nutrients you may have a longer more difficult ferment though.

Good Luck


----------



## Sirs (Sep 23, 2010)

well my wife was wanting to try it with limes instead of lemons


----------

